# IFA Redfish Tour



## IFA Redfish Tour (Feb 19, 2008)

The IFA is coming to your area~Come fish with us:

Panama City Beach, FL May 10th

Pensacola, FL June 21st

Orange Beach, AL September 13th

A guaranteed 100% pay back at the ramp every time; including a fully rigged Ranger Banshee as the guaranteed first place prize at each of the 18 qualifying events. A low team entry fee of only $400 (includes teh $50 early sign up discount), one day tournament format, fish as many or as few as 4 tournaments to qualify for the IFA Championship, where grand prize is a fully rigged Ranger 173 Ghost. 

If you are interested, please call 478-836-4266, go to www.redfishtour.com or email me back and I will call you directly. 

Thank you,

Christy :bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a very cool format. If it weren't for a friend's wedding on the Pcola date, I'd be fishing the full season and winning Team of the year.

It's very cool for the working guy. Close to home, one-day of fishing and reasonably priced. 

I know a few local guys are doing so the turn out and competition should be solid.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Chad and I are in!! We can't wait. Anything can happen in a 1 day tournament. All you need is 2 good bites!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The Pensacola date is the same as the Bud Light tournament. I would love to fish it but the BL is a tradition.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's easily doable to fish both.

Your redfish from Saturday would have to go to the IFA is all.

I'm sure they'll work on that conflict for next year.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Any PFF members fishing next weekend?

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nobody worth worrying about Brant, just Dusty Powers and Josh Rozier and Matt McLeod and that Phillips kid.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe don't forget about myself and George, Corey and Ryan Maxwell, Capt. Tony Blanton and Josh we will be well represented in Panama City. I just wished that all the guys who said that this was easy would come play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And not have a excuse like a WEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Joe Z) anyways it will be alot of fun see ya there.

Chad

TEAM KISTLER CUSTOM RODS, POWERPOLE PRO STAFF


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well hell,

I thought you and George were taking a year off and I forgot anout Corey and had no clue Tony was going to do it -- he doesn't tell me anything anymore.

I never said it was easy -- just that I could do it better than you.oke


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Joe, :moon


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess the redfish category at the Bud Light will be open to a new winner this year with the Mighty Maxwell fishing the IFA this year. give em' hell Ryan and good luck to all the locals. 

Joe, any excuse for getting out of a wedding is a good one. I could almost sense by your post that you may be coming down witha flu of some sort.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (5/2/2008)*Joe, any excuse for getting out of a wedding is a good one. I could almost sense by your post that you may be coming down witha flu of some sort.


Normally, I'd plan on being sick as hell that weekend but ...

The wedding is in Jekyll Island, Ga. smack in the middle of their tarpon season from what I'm told. I get there Sunday and havea guide trip planned that Monday for tarpon -- all by myself, just meand hopefully a very quiet guide. Wednesday I give my gift to the groom, a guided redfish trip and Thursday the 20-30 people that will be there are going to do the headboat thing and go fish the Atlantic. 

So, three days of fishing AND a helluva party Friday and Saturday, I think I'll be OK enough to make this wedding.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like were out!! My partner had to cancel, so we'll be watching from the sidelines. Good luck everybody. If any local teams need any last minute repairs, let me know and I'll do my best to get you ready!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ, dammit man. That sounds like one heck of a weekend. My parents took me to Jeckyll Island when I was kid. My dad went golfing though...:banghead

Tony, dammit man. That sucks. Maybe you'll get a big money job for that weekend instead or maybe not.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Well were in! From what ive found this week it looks like we will be makinga long run.

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------

